# **Critique her before and after!!!**



## taybug (Jul 10, 2007)

Wow she looks amazing!

Good job!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Well done, she looks fantastic.  

I love seeing before and after pics. She looks like a totally different horse. :wink:


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

What an amazing transformation! She is beautiful! 

And since this is the critique forum... =) Keep those elbows in! After showing strictly equitation classes for a couple years, I'm a stickler for "eyes up, heels down, elbows in!" I know, you're probably concentrating on your mare's development (great job!). I'm a slender rider (like you) and my trainer would always get after me to keep my elbows in because I didn't have any extra "chub" on my sides to fill in the gap!

Anyways, keep up the good work!


----------



## LoveMyAppy (Jul 2, 2007)

She looks tons better!! Good job!

Oh and you live about 40 minutes from me 8)


----------



## D-izzle (Jan 20, 2007)

What a dramatic transformation...for both of you for the most part. You both look way more confident!!


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

LoveMyAppy where do you live in PA?? I live about 20 min from pittsburgh so I'm not in the city...ha ha ha..horses in the city of pittsburgh would be weird.


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

:shock: WOWY she's nice


----------



## squirejoe (Jul 29, 2007)

The before and after is incredible. Big hug for your hard work.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Nice horse and you dont look bad









EEEEEKKK NEON GREEN SADDLE CLOTH AND GIRTH



ARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGHHHH!!!


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Shes beautiful! Love the lime green saddle pad and girth!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Wonderful difference, congrats on a good job.


----------



## Ellie (May 16, 2007)

I literally said "HOLY CRAP!" she is beautiful, you have done a wonderful job!  one thing, pull your elbows in and your hands up a little and your toes pointing forward, but other than that you two look like the perfect match.



P.S I love the saddle blanket and girth! :wink:


----------



## xxxMYSTYxxx (Aug 4, 2007)

wow she looks great!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow that's amazing! I love the nice bend in her neck and it looks like she's an average mover! Great ob! Some people are to stupid to see the potential every horse has! You should be proud!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

wow what agreat transformation, she looks really good, and come on people, we torture our horses with odd color saddle pad all the time. think of how they feel..lol


----------



## Gidget_Lvr101 (Sep 16, 2007)

wow! she does look like she has come a long way. hope it contines. and she looks like a good mover.


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Aw thanks eveybody.

I have to agree with ponygirllizzie when she said "some people are to stupid to see the potential every horse has!" because no one believed me that Annie could be this good and she is still improving. She used to never be able to do anything and she would run off with people, but when I rode her I wasn't rough on her and she seemed to understand I wasn't going to hurt her. She never purposely tries to get me off, unlike she does to other people, so we have built a great trust bond.


----------

